# Best low cost binoculars to buy



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> For optics there is an old saying that still holds true. Do it right or do it twice.


I totally agree with this.

However, Aldi has binoculars this week for $20.00 for anyone interested. They are rated 10X. (Whatever that means.)
*
Adventuridge Binoculars*, $19.99. Features 10x magnification and objective lens: choose between 50mm or 25mm.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

PunyTrout said:


> I totally agree with this.
> 
> However, Aldi has binoculars this week for $20.00 for anyone interested. They are rated 10X. (Whatever that means.)
> *
> Adventuridge Binoculars*, $19.99. Features 10x magnification and objective lens: choose between 50mm or 25mm.


I think those are the ones creepers use to spy on their neighbor's wife lol

If vortex scopes are any indication, I'd buy their binoculars. Great quality for the price.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

sureshot006 said:


> I think those are the ones creepers use to spy on their neighbor's wife lol
> 
> If vortex scopes are any indication, I'd buy their binoculars. Great quality for the price.


Walt's neighbor has a $2,000 pair of Swarovski optics to spy on his wife.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Walt's neighbor has a $2,000 pair of Swarovski optics to spy on his wife.


But I've seen some $20 that take grainy video to keep the imagination going.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

I have a pair of Nikon and vortex, both very good binos for not a bad price


----------



## SMLC (Nov 9, 2018)

I second Steiner Binos with rubberized outer. Have had for scrap years,they just keep working


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Go on ebay and get a pair of Swift SPORT KINGS--7x35-wide angles. They should be 75 bucks or less.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I will give warning on vortex and my friends have also noticed, the window of focus is small if that makes sense. Buddy told me this they are sensitive. Still have three pairs on dash.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I will give warning on vortex and my friends have also noticed, the window of focus is small if that makes sense. Buddy told me this they are sensitive. Still have three pairs on dash.


I have a pair of Vortex Viper Hd 10x50. The definitely are sensitive on the window of adjustment. I have a lot of trouble because of my hands shaking. I have resorted to using tripod mounts and that seems to help. But I still love them for the quality/warranty and price. The preform with higher end/cost glasses.


----------



## Deer_Hunter1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Outside edge 10X50 on ebay. $199 binos for $75. Love mine. Good luck

Sent from my SM-G900P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Personally I like the size of 40-42mm lenses. Any smaller and you can’t see very well in low light. Any larger and the overall size of the binoculars is too big for me. I’ve had good luck just buying a $50-60 pair of 10x42 right off the shelf. Currently I have a pair of Field and Stream brand glass and a pair of Simmons. The only issues I’ve ever had were self inflicted.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I've had pretty good luck with a few of the Vanguard models.


----------



## MichMac (Oct 7, 2016)

I bought a Leupold McKenzie 8x42 about 3 years ago from Cabela's, I think they were less than $200. I'm very happy with them.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Buy once, cry once. Your eyes are the most important cog of the hunting "machine". I have Leupold 10X32s for the field and my pack - lightweight, clear, easy focus. I believe they have a lifetime warranty like the rest of their products.

I use my 10X42 Leicas for scouting and places where I don't have to carry them very far. Great clarity and sharpness. They're 25 years old and still beat most of the glass on the market today.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Another vote for the Vortex Diamondbacks. Picked them up on black Friday for $129. Too good to pass up.


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

I have Vortex Diamondbacks 10x42 and they are great. They are light weight and compact and have great glass. I have one of their scopes as well and have been very happy with it. I have heard great things about their warranty and customer service but fortunately i have not had to use them.


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

Another vote for Vortex Diamondbacks. Guy at Cabela's told me they are the best for the money under $250. I wanted the 8x but got the 10x42 at Dunhams (Cabelas was out at the time) for $180. The guy at Cabela's let me look at Binos from $100 to $3500 and the vortex in the $250 range were as good as anything up to $800 IMO. I used the diamondbacks all season and love them, they do however, have a short focus cycle.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

I have a 20 year old pair of Nikon Monarch ATB 8X42 that have served me well bow & rifle hunting deer plus caribou and bear hunting. They’re comparable to the newer Monarch 5 or 7 models though the newer ones may be a bit better. 

For under $200 I’m very impressed with a Prostaff 5 8x42s I just picked up. They were recently discontinued and are about $140 on Amazon if still available. They are probably as clear as my older Monarchs and are a bit lighter. The eye cup protectors ain’t much but work well enough if you set them on firmly.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

MallardMaster said:


> Best low cost binoculars are the ones that you can spend the most money on to beat your budget. Like my uncle said a long time ago to me; just buy a pair of Swarovski's without putting any thought into it. The cost is going to be tough to swallow, but in 20yrs add up all of the money that you spent on glass and see where the costs are at. He was right!!
> I have a pair of Zeiss and they are awesome. I know that yesterday (or day before) there was a pair for sale on Camofire for around $500. It is their lesser model, but the glass in them is sweet.


I spent over two grand on my Leica and some of the best money I ever spent If you plan to ever hunt out west, the bino s are just as important as the rifle


----------



## Rif (Feb 1, 2018)

Bms said:


> Can’t beat vortex, they have glass for every price range, and it’s always good glass for that price point, and their warranty is excellent


Just got a pair of vortex 10/42 myself. Very impressed


----------

